# Fiew DM in Quarterly and Latest with FreeBSD 13.



## Logicien (Dec 21, 2021)

I am using both latest and quarterly for pkg. 'Doublons' are the most frequents but Samba need latest. I find only one display manager in the binaries collection, Xdm. It work but I cannot make him use vt7. It always start on vt9. As a Linux user I use tty7 for X. I understand that FreeBSD for the Pie need more to use the ports than for amd64 who have a larger ninaries collection. It always reboot if I press the Enter key so, I pull the cable at that time.

Everything is back in order after reading here that the raspberry-pi-model-b-rev-2 only support MicroSD cards. All my systems boot now without any problem on those cards with an adaptor. It's better to learn something instead of becoming obsess by the independance of the material. We can learn something with the Pie but as Linus say it's a gadget.


----------



## covacat (Dec 21, 2021)

you can edit /etc/ttys to move xdm/X to ttyv7


----------



## Logicien (Dec 21, 2021)

Yes but I have read that it is a bad idea to start X that way. I do it via /etc/rc.conf. It's not mandatory to use vt7. I can live without it.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 23, 2021)

Logicien said:


> … using both latest and quarterly for pkg …



Any reason to not use latest alone?


----------



## Logicien (Dec 24, 2021)

In /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf the latest branch is ahead the quarterly one. Because few packages that I neeed are only available in one branch I have both. It give me the possibility the check the versions difference between the two. By default FreeBSD use quarterly after the installation but I need samba who is only available in latest.

My Pi work well but is not powerful. I have an aarch64 Qemu installation and I see a message about running FreeBSD with Qemu. I am gone check it and use Qemu from my PC to make more ports compilations on armv6.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 24, 2021)

Thanks, so you enable only one at a time? 

Generally: it's known that latest with quarterly can be troublesome. 

(I'm a user of latest on AMD64.)


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 27, 2021)

I use 4000 ports i compiled from quarterly. Sometimes a port fails. For that port i copy over latest in quarterly.


----------

